# in turn



## reversibly

Estamos haciendo una traducción para una revista científica y tenemos una duda con el término *in turn*. Si es posible nos iría mejor alguna traducción al catalán.
These compound,* in turn*, can initiate a chain reaction.

muchas gracias!!


----------



## Carlston

en orden? te serviria?

saludos


----------



## Alundra

reversibly said:
			
		

> Estamos haciendo una traducción para una revista científica y tenemos una duda con el término *in turn*. Si es posible nos iría mejor alguna traducción al catalán.
> These compound,* in turn*, can initiate a chain reaction.
> 
> muchas gracias!!


 
Se traduce por "a su vez" creo.  En catalán no lo sé.

Espera otras opiniones.
Alundra.


----------



## Laia

Alundra said:
			
		

> Se traduce por "a su vez" creo. En catalán no lo sé.


 
A su vez = Alhora

Saludos
Laia


----------



## reversibly

muchiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimas gracias por vuestras traducciones!!
(laia ens kedem am la teva! mil mercis!!)


----------



## Salvator

A la vez;  in turn


----------



## merquiades

¿Me puedes decir qué significa "in turn" en tu frase?  
These compounds can also? initiate a chain reaction o
These compounds, however?, can initiate a chain reaction
Pasa que para mí "in turn" queda algo ambiguo y falta un poco de contexto.

En la primera frase pondría como habéis indicado "a su vez- alhora"
Pero sí es más bien la segunda pondría "en cambio - en canvi"


----------



## Salvator

merquiades said:


> ¿Me puedes decir qué significa "in turn" en tu frase?
> These compounds can also? initiate a chain reaction o
> These compounds, however?, can initiate a chain reaction
> Pasa que para mí "in turn" queda algo ambiguo y falta un poco de contexto.
> 
> En la primera frase pondría como habéis indicado "a su vez- alhora"
> Pero sí es más bien la segunda pondría "en cambio - en canvi"



Hola merquiades es lo que pasa en Los forums , cada UNO dice lo que le parece


----------



## paparreta

Suposo que la frase és "These compound*s*, in turn, can initiate a chain reaction".

Tenint en compte que "can" condiciona la frase, estaríem parlant de que "in turn" cal traduir-lo per "alhora", "a la vegada" o, també "a la seva vegada", totalment correcta encara que coincideixi amb la locució castellana. De totes maneres, sabent que "in turn" en anglès és ambigu, el redactor anglès hauria d'haver fet servir "in its/their turn" per a deixar clar que no estem parlant d'ordre de successió sinó d'alternativitat.


----------

